# Database error: california_x_mins_ago



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Time and Date of posts looks 'strange' today...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

ClearToLand said:


> Time and Date of posts looks 'strange' today...


How so?


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> How so?


Instead of "a moment ago", several posts I read said "california_x_mins_ago" .

Appears fixed now...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm seeing this occasionally in the email notifications. The subject of the emails are: "user_replied_to_title"

Not a big deal, but just FYI


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yep, I’ve reported it for a fix.


----------

